# Nurgle hero on Gorebeast chariot?



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Is an exalted champion of nurgle in a gorebeast chariot i good idea? I have an idea for a nice coversion, just wander if it would play well.


----------



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

It sounds quite good for molesting smaller units, but i don't knnow how well it would do against a big block. You will need to cause 4 more wounds than the target to negate rank bonus of 3 + standard. Having siad that, with a high WS, decent toughness and -1 to hit, also with the impact hits, that could work.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea gameplay wise, but if you have a good conversion in mind, why not do it anyway? Try it out in a few games if it's not that great you still have an awesome mini


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Azzaphox said:


> It sounds quite good for molesting smaller units, but i don't knnow how well it would do against a big block. You will need to cause 4 more wounds than the target to negate rank bonus of 3 + standard. Having siad that, with a high WS, decent toughness and -1 to hit, also with the impact hits, that could work.


I now have my own copy of the army book. I think that with flaming breath and a filth mace, run through something small before making a charge on a larger target and saving the flaming breath weapon for then, could cause some major damage. And then hed be pretty surviveable after that anyway? Hes a Nurgle Exalted Champ.


----------

